# Private Message Attachment



## Arkansas Winger (Sep 18, 2006)

Ok, this is probably a very basic question and I didn't find any info when I did a search. I can't figure out how to send a private message to a forum member and include an attachment with it. How is that accomplished?

Thanks,
Dale


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 18, 2006)

Because all PMs reside on our servers as part of the database, just as regular bbs posts do, there are no provisions for attachments to private messages.  You may request your recipient to provide you with his/her email address and then send as an attachment via your regular email client.   Alternatively, if you have some web space where you can upload files, you could place your attachment file there and notify the person where they can find it.


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks,
Dale


----------

